
What it takes to get into Stanford - jaybol
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonma/2011/10/20/college-apps-stanford-anyone/
======
stfu
Sad to see that Forbes blogs have become so obvious self-promotion outlets.
Four pages and on three of them embedded links to his own Ivy prep business.

